# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 12/11/2013 - Vortex



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

We recently had a Sports Optics Event here in the store and opened a couple of the *Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44 V-Plex Riflescopes, #VHS-4302 * as display units. They were pushed into rubber grips on wood stocks so they show no marks and basically are same as new but we will not put these back into new inventory which opens an opportunity for you to buy these for *only $299.99*










An evolutionary upgrade, Vortex Viper HS riflescopes offer hunters and shooters an array of features sure to be well received. A new optical system highlighted with a 4x zoom range provides magnification versatility. The ultra-friendly eye box with increased eye relief gets shooters on target quickly and easily-because shooting opportunities can be measured in fractions of seconds. Built on a ultra-strong 30mm one-piece machined aluminum tube, the Viper HS delivers increased windage and elevation travel for optimal adjustment.

*Optical Features:*
XD Lens Elements - Extra-low dispersion (XD) glass increases resolution and color fidelity, resulting in crisp, sharp images.
XR Lens Coatings - Vortex proprietary XR fully multi-coated lens coatings increase light transmission for maximum brightness.

*Construction Features:*
30 mm Tube - Provides greater strength and wider adjustment lattitude.
One-Piece Tube - Maximizes alignment for improved accuracy and optimum visual performance as well as strength and waterproofness.
Aircraft-Grade Aluminum - Construction from a solid block of aircraft-grade aluminum delivers increased strength and rigidity.
Waterproof - O-ring seals prevent moisture, dust, and debris from getting inside the tube for reliable performance in all environments.
Fogproof - Filled with argon gas to inhibit internal fogging over a wide range of temperatures.
Shockproof - Lenses are locked in place, fore and aft, with machined locking rings to remain in perfect alignment and withstand recoil and impact.
Hard Anodized Finish - Hard-coat anodization is durable; the low-glare matte helps camouflage the shooter's position.
ArmorTek - Ultra-hard, scratch-resistant coating protects exterior lenses from scratches, oil and dirt.

*Convenience Features:*
Capped Turrets - Protect from accidental movement and impact.
MAG-View - Combines a fiber optics magnification indicator with raised rear-facing magnification references for clear viewing in low light conditions. Patent 7,937,879
Fast Focus Eyepiece - Allows quick and easy reticle focusing.

*Specifications*
Magnification: 2.5-10 x
Objective Lens Diameter: 44 mm
Eye Relief: 4 inches
Field of View: 47-10.9 feet/100 yards
Tube Size: 30 mm
Turret Style: Capped
Adjustment Graduation: 1/4 clicks
Travel per Rotation: 12 MOA
Max Elevation Adjustment: 86 MOA
Max Windage Adjustment: 86 MOA
Parallax Setting: 100 yards
Length: 12 inches
Weight: 18.4 ounces

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------

